# Lost Favorite Bow Line at Cisco



## BCJ (Mar 3, 2008)

Long shot but I left my favorite bowline at the Cisco landing after Westwater last week. It's 1/2 braided nylon with a brass eye-clip on one end, ends are sealed with heatshrink. Reward possible. Thanks.


----------

